
InfoEther Acquired by LivingSocial - revorad
http://infoether.com/livingsocial
======
lylejohnson
Congratulations to Rich and company! That's a significant talent acquisition
for LivingSocial, especially if most of the InfoEther team stays on board.

~~~
tcopeland
Yeah, I think we're all pretty excited, good times!

